# Lets Talk About White...



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Rabicano is different because white hairs do not have underlying white skin, it's more of a form of roan.

Sabino likes symmetrical face markings and jagged legs.
Splash likes straigh lines and covering the eyes, not very symmetrical.
Frame likes to "frame" areas essentially.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

On the topic of just how sneaky DW can be, this standardbred colt was born last year:










Purebred Standardbred, these were his parents.

Dam (with the colt): 









Sire:









They even did a DNA test to confirm that the foal belonged to the right sire and dam, he is confirmed to be the offspring of those two horses.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know that DW is necessarily "sneaky", more that it is a volatile allele and prone to mutation. A new one is hardly surprising, given how many there already are


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So what you are saying Chiilaa is that the parents are NOT DW and that the baby being DW was a mutation (as anything when it starts)?

I would say rabicano is concentrated on the flanks, not "belly and legs" though it can spread there, mostly forward and down. And yes, it is similar to roan


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I don't know that DW is necessarily "sneaky", more that it is a volatile allele and prone to mutation. A new one is hardly surprising, given how many there already are


This is very true. My DW Pepper http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/sonnys+butch+cassidy comes from a line that horses that many you would of said were frame splash and "sabino" nothing too out of the ordinary. He goes back to Scenic Jetalito who is all white except the inside of his ears and ticking.
 

His parents are Jetalito


And C notes see saw 


Sure they have white markings but I bet they weren't expecting an practically all white baby. Personally if that had happened to me I would of been like oh no LWO foal. Then were back to pepper with a chestnut frame dam and a sire marked somewhat similar to Jetalito with the "roany" markings often associated with sabino. And pepper who is almost completely white himself except for some ticking and solid inner ears. So white patterns can be very surprising. I saw a full brother to pep's sire he was marked the same as Pepper.


Baby pep. You can see how much the white has progressed as he aged.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

What does DW mean?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Dominant White


----------

